# TBN Heidelberg Catechism 1975



## God'sLittleYardGnome (Jul 14, 2017)

I feel like I just purchased a unicorn. This is from 1975 and maybe the only time that a "love gift" from the Trinity Broadcast Network was ever actually a gift of love. The only reference I could find about this was here and was old and didn't contain much info. Does anybody know how this came to be? I was negative 2 years old in 1975...


----------



## py3ak (Jul 14, 2017)

Could you post a picture of the copyright page, if there is one? That might help sort out what seems like an odd juxtaposition.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 15, 2017)

Dr. Kim Riddlebarger refers to this here http://kimriddlebarger.squarespace....-a-new-burned-over-district-part-two-tbn.html


----------

